# Γιατί Ρομά και άκλιτο;



## Earion (Apr 3, 2012)

Από το ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου παίρνω την αφορμή. Στο προχθεσινό του νήμα ξετρύπωσε μια εντελώς συσκοτισμένη αναφορά σε *ανηλίκους λαθρορομά*! Πέρα από το δημοσιογραφικά γελοίο, και το κοινωνικά αισχρό, της υπόθεσης, από το εν λόγω γλωσσικό έκτρωμα μου δημιουργήθηκαν μερικές απορίες.

«Λαθρορομά» πολύ σπάνια θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει ως έννοια. Θα σήμαινε κάποιον που λαθραία σφετερίζεται την ιδιότητα του Ρομά. (Για να την κάνει τι; Ένας θεός ξέρει). Μάλλον ο συντάκτης του κειμένου είχε κάποια τηλεσκοπική έμπνευση εκείνη τη στιγμή, και συνδύασε δύο απαξιωτικές για τα φρονήματά του ιδιότητες σε μία: λαθρο-μετανάστης + Ρομά > λαθρορομά. Άρα το λαθρο-- χρησιμοποιείται ως πρόθεμα, στα χνάρια των παλιο--, κωλο-- κλπ.

Έστω ότι υπάρχει. Πώς πρέπει να γράφεται; Εννοώ στο μέσο της πρότασης. λαθρορομά ή Λαθρορομά; Μη μου απαντήσετε «λαθρο-Ρομά» και αυξήσουμε κατά μία μονάδα την ποσότητα των σχιζολεκτουμένων της ελληνικής :)

Αλλά γενικότερα: Γιατί Ρομά; Επειδή έτσι αποκαλούν οι ίδιοι τον εαυτό τους; Πολιτικά ορθό, δε λέω, αλλά όλοι θυμόμαστε με ευχέρεια λαούς που ονομάζονται από τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο διαφορετικά απ' ό,τι ονομάζουν οι ίδιοι τον εαυτό τους. Δεν εννοώ, προς Θεού, να ξαναγυρίσουμε στα πατροπαράδοτα απαξιωτικά. Απλώς αναρωτιέμαι γιατί «Ρομά» άκλιτο, με όλες τις συνοδεύουσες αγκυλώσεις (όπως λ.χ. η απουσία επιθέτου: οικογένειες Ρομά, ήθη και έθιμα Ρομά κ.τ.τ.).

Υπήρξε ποτέ προσπάθεια να προσδιοριστούν με όνομα παραπλήσιο με το δικό τους αλλά σχηματισμένο κατά τα ειωθότα της νέας ελληνικής; Στα όρια του ελληνικού κράτους όχι. Αλλά έχω πέσει σε μια μαρτυρία από τα παλιά, που θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Είναι από ένα βιβλίο του Γεωργακά.


*Rom “Gypsy” (in Europe and Armenia)*​
The Gypsy term _Rom _for the Gypsies themselves is applied to those Gypsies who have wandered from their home (as Armenian and Caucasian Gypsies use the form _Dūm_ or _Lom_, both derived from _Rom_). The Gypsies of Europe still proudly call themselves _Rum_, while the African and Asiatic Gypsies do not use the name Rom.[1] It seems to me very probable that the name Rom for “Gypsy” is of Greek origin, viz. from Ρωμαίος—Ρωμιός, and that the name derives, according to the exposition of Sinclair,[2] from the Gypsies who used to live either in Asia Minor or in the European part of Byzantium (the Gypsies were about the turn of the 20th century most numerous in European Turkey).[3] However, also _Romania_—_Romanie _has yielded English Romany “Gypsy” and as a collective form “the Gypsies”. ​(p. 78)​
The ethnic Ρωμανίτης perhaps meaning “inhabitant of Asia Minor”, was formed from Ρωμανία; a surname Ρωμανίτης is recorded from Crete.[4] With Ρωμανίτης I would like to connect the name _Romniti _“Gypsies”, employed for those dwelling outside the walls in Methone in 1384;[5] the language of the European Gypsies is _Romani _and this has been explained from _Romania_[6] (better from _Romanica_?). _Romniti _“Gypsy” (occurring in 1384) would be from Ρωμανίτης /romanitis/ meaning “Anatolian, Micrasiatic” and then designating specifically “Gypsy from Asia Minor”, since the Gypsies entered Europe from the East.[7] The termination —iti from Gr. —ίτης is mandatory for this connection. One would recall here that English Romany means “Gypsy” and as a collective “the Gypsies” from _Romaní_. ​ 
(p. 70)​​ 1. A. T. Sinclair, “The Word Rom”, _Journal of the Gypsy Lore Society_, n.s., 3 (1909-10): 33-42.​ 2. Also G. Soulis, _DOP _15 (1961): 143, approves of Sinclair’s interpretation.​ 3. On the name Romniti “Gypsies” see above, p. 70.​ 4. Information from the files of the Medieval Archives, Academy of Athens.​ 5. _Viaggio di Leonardo di Niccolò Frescobaldi in Egitto e in Terra Santa_ (Rome 1818), 72f.​ 6. A. T. Sinclair, “The Word Rom”, _Journal of the Gypsy Lore Society_, n.s., 3 (1909-10): 33-42; cf. G. Soulis, _DOP _15 (1961): 143, who finds the explanation plausible.​ 7. Prof. A. Tietze doubts the soundness of the above hypothesis on the ground that Romniti occurs in a single record. Cf. also Rom “Gypsy” (below p. 78).​​Demetrius J. Georgacas. _The Names for the Asian Minor Peninsula; and a Register of Surviving Anatolian Pre-Turkish Placenames_. Heidelberg: Carl Winter, 1971.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2012)

Επί της ουσίας, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Άντε όμως μετά να ξεχωρίσεις Ρωμανίτες και Ρωμανιώτες. Καινούργια μπλεξίματα...


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2012)

Όχι ακατόρθωτο, αν σκεφτείς ότι ξεχωρίζουμε τους Ρουμάνους από τους Αρουμάνους. Ή τους Βρετανούς από τους Βρετόνους.


----------



## sarant (Apr 3, 2012)

Η έμπνευση του Earion είναι πολύ καλή γιατί ανταποκρίνεται σε μια υπαρκτή ανάγκη. Σκέφτομαι, ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, να το δοκιμάσω στο ιστολόγιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2012)

Να κάνουμε ένα γκάλοπ για τους Αρουμάνους (ιδίως) και τους Βρετόνους...
Για να μη φανώ αρνητικός στην κεντρική ιδέα (που δεν είμαι) ίσως βοηθάει μια σύνθεση γύρω από το Ρομίτης;


----------



## Dimi (Apr 3, 2012)

Ρομά είναι ο λαός και ο πληθυντικός, Ρομ είναι ο ενικός, ρομανί είναι η γλώσσα, Ρομνί είναι η γυναίκα (ρακλί είναι η γυναίκα που δεν είναι ρομνί). Η χρήση του όρου δεν έχει να κάνει με το τι είναι πολιτικώς ορθώς, αλλά για να δώσει ταυτότητα σε ένα λαό χωρίς πατρίδα και θεωρώ επίσης ότι χρησιμοποιείται για να συμπεριλάβει όλες τις κατά τόπους φυλές. Επιπλέον, ακόμα και η έννοια του αθίγγανος θεωρείται προβλητική καθώς σημαίνει αυτόν που δεν πρέπει να αγγίζεις. Η προέλευση της λέξης Ρομ δεν θα πρέπει να αναζητείται στην ελληνική αλλά στην ινδική.


----------



## Inachus (Apr 3, 2012)

Έχω ακούσει και το επίθετο ρόμικος/η/ο, που προσδιορίζει τη γλώσσα, την καταγωγή κ.ά.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 3, 2012)

Υποθέτω αυτή είναι η προσπάθεια ελληνοποίησης της λέξης, πριν μερικά χρόνια δεν υπήρχε ως επίθετο.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 3, 2012)

Earion said:


> Από το ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου παίρνω την αφορμή. Στο προχθεσινό του νήμα ξετρύπωσε μια εντελώς συσκοτισμένη αναφορά σε *ανηλίκους λαθρορομά*! Πέρα από το δημοσιογραφικά γελοίο, και το κοινωνικά αισχρό, της υπόθεσης, από το εν λόγω γλωσσικό έκτρωμα μου δημιουργήθηκαν μερικές απορίες.



Δεν υπάρχει κάτι το δημοσιογραφικό ώστε να το χαρακτηρίσεις «δημοσιογραφικά γελοίο». Το να κάνεις copy-paste ένα *δελτίο τύπου* και να το αλλοιώσεις με δικές σου αρλούμπες δεν είναι δημοσιογραφία, not in my book τέλος πάντων. 



> «Λαθρορομά» πολύ σπάνια θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει ως έννοια. Θα σήμαινε κάποιον που λαθραία σφετερίζεται την ιδιότητα του Ρομά. (Για να την κάνει τι; Ένας θεός ξέρει). Μάλλον ο συντάκτης του κειμένου είχε κάποια τηλεσκοπική έμπνευση εκείνη τη στιγμή, και συνδύασε δύο απαξιωτικές για τα φρονήματά του ιδιότητες σε μία: λαθρο-μετανάστης + Ρομά > λαθρορομά. Άρα το λαθρο-- χρησιμοποιείται ως πρόθεμα, στα χνάρια των παλιο--, κωλο-- κλπ.



Θα μπορούσε να ήταν έτσι, μην σου κάνει εντύπωση. Εφόσον Ρομά υπάρχουν σε πολλές χώρες και εφόσον δεν μπορούν να ταξιδεύσουν προς στην Ελλάδα παρά μόνο από όσες υπάρχει σχετικό πλαίσιο, προφανώς κάποιος που ταξιδεύει εκτός του πλαισίου αυτού, δεν είναι μετανάστης αλλά λαθρομετανάστης, απολύτως διαφορετικοί, διεθνώς θεσμοθετημένοι και διακριτοί όροι (έχει και σχετικό θέμα κάπου εδώ γύρω). Αν εκτός από λαθρομετανάστης είναι και Ρομά, θα μπορούσε δυνητικά να υπάρξει ο όρος λαθρορομά. Προσωπικά το βρίσκω λίγο κιτς και μάλλον δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα, αλλά από την άλλη μήπως «αλβανόγυφτος», «βουλγαρόγυφτος» κοκ είναι καλύτερα;

Κατ' απόλυτη αναλογία, κάποιος λαθρομετανάστης μαζί με κάποια άλλη ιδιότητα, π.χ. βουδιστής, θα μπορούσε να ήταν λαθροβουδιστής (sic), το βρίσκω εξίσου γελοίο και κιτς και δεν το χρησιμοποιούσα, απλά αυτή είναι όπως το καταλαβαίνω η λογική. 

Το αστείο της υπόθεσης πάντως είναι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, δεν επρόκειτο έτσι ή αλλιώς για αλλοδαπούς, όπως αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα στο δελτίο τύπου οπότε όλη αυτή η συζήτηση είναι τελικά άνευ αντικειμένου. 



> Αλλά γενικότερα: Γιατί Ρομά; Επειδή έτσι αποκαλούν οι ίδιοι τον εαυτό τους; Πολιτικά ορθό, δε λέω, αλλά όλοι θυμόμαστε με ευχέρεια λαούς που ονομάζονται από τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο διαφορετικά απ' ό,τι ονομάζουν οι ίδιοι τον εαυτό τους. Δεν εννοώ, προς Θεού, να ξαναγυρίσουμε στα πατροπαράδοτα απαξιωτικά. Απλώς αναρωτιέμαι γιατί «Ρομά» άκλιτο, με όλες τις συνοδεύουσες αγκυλώσεις (όπως λ.χ. η απουσία επιθέτου: οικογένειες Ρομά, ήθη και έθιμα Ρομά κ.τ.τ.).



Όσον αφορά το γιατί, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος νομίζω ότι κάποιοι από αυτούς κινήθηκαν δικαστικά και δικαιώθηκαν για την κατοχύρωση (sic) οποιουδήποτε άλλου χαρακτηρισμού από άλλους προς αυτούς ως προσβλητική. Κοινώς θεωρούν ότι το να τους πεις τσιγγάνους ή γύφτους είναι προσβολή, άσχετα αν μεταξύ τους έτσι αποκαλούν ο ένας τον άλλον. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που σε ας πούμε mainstream κανάλια δεν χρησιμοποιείται ποτέ κάτι άλλο εκτός από Ρομά. 



Dimi said:


> Ρομά είναι ο λαός και ο πληθυντικός, Ρομ είναι ο ενικός, ρομανί είναι η γλώσσα, Ρομνί είναι η γυναίκα (ρακλί είναι η γυναίκα που δεν είναι ρομνί). Η χρήση του όρου δεν έχει να κάνει με το τι είναι πολιτικώς ορθώς, αλλά για να δώσει ταυτότητα σε ένα λαό χωρίς πατρίδα και θεωρώ επίσης ότι χρησιμοποιείται για να συμπεριλάβει όλες τις κατά τόπους φυλές. Επιπλέον, ακόμα και η έννοια του αθίγγανος θεωρείται προβλητική καθώς σημαίνει αυτόν που δεν πρέπει να αγγίζεις. Η προέλευση της λέξης Ρομ δεν θα πρέπει να αναζητείται στην ελληνική αλλά στην ινδική.



Υπάρχουν αρκετές ας πούμε υπο-ομάδες στην συγκεκριμένη ας πούμε φυλή. Δεν έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες απόψεις και δεν προσβάλλονται όλοι με την ίδια ορολογία, υπάρχουν άτομα που εξοργίζονται όταν τους αποκαλούν οτιδήποτε εκτός από Ρομά κι απειλούν με αγωγές, υπάρχουν άλλοι που αυτοαποκαλούνται δημόσια γύφτοι ή τσιγγάνοι και καμαρώνουν μάλιστα για αυτό, και υπάρχει και μια ακόμα κατηγορία, νομίζω αυξανόμενη τα τελευταία χρόνια, που έχει ας πούμε «πιάσει το νόημα» και δεν ασχολείται με τέτοιους.... χμ, προβληματισμούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 3, 2012)

Η σημερινή ετυμολογία του "Ρομά" μάς γυρνάει στην σανσκριτική. Το λέω αυτό γιατί η εκδοχή του Γεωργακά είναι ξεπερασμένη. Βέβαια η λογική που προβάλλει ο Earion είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται να μείνουμε στο πώς αυτοχαρακτηρίζονται οι ίδιοι. Αυτό το βρίσκω λογικό.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Αν εκτός από λαθρομετανάστης είναι και Ρομά, θα μπορούσε δυνητικά να υπάρξει ο όρος λαθρορομά. Προσωπικά το βρίσκω λίγο κιτς και μάλλον δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα, αλλά από την άλλη μήπως «αλβανόγυφτος», «βουλγαρόγυφτος» κοκ είναι καλύτερα;


Παρατήρηση γλωσσικής φύσης: το λαθρο- προσδιορίζει την ιδιότητα του ουσιαστικού που ακολουθεί. Κοινώς, λαθρορομά σημαίνει «λαθραίος ρομά», «αυτός που είναι ρομά με λαθραίο τρόπο» όπως το «λαθραναγνώστης» σημαίνει «αυτός που διαβάζει λαθραία». Παράλογα πράγματα, δηλαδή. 

Η ανακοίνωση της ΕΛΑΣ το έλυσε το θέμα: ROMA, με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, παρακαλώ. Τώρα το γιατί θεωρεί απαραίτητο να προσδιορίσει το ημεδαποί, ο αλλάχ και η ψυχή της.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 3, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Παρατήρηση γλωσσικής φύσης: το λαθρο- προσδιορίζει την ιδιότητα του ουσιαστικού που ακολουθεί. Κοινώς, λαθρορομά σημαίνει «λαθραίος ρομά», «αυτός που είναι ρομά με λαθραίο τρόπο» όπως το «λαθραναγνώστης» σημαίνει «αυτός που διαβάζει λαθραία». Παράλογα πράγματα, δηλαδή.



Καμία αντίρρηση αλλά άσχετα από αυτό βλέπουμε ότι προέκυψε και νέος προσδιορισμός. Όχι ότι καμιά σημασία βέβαια, διότι ούτε δόκιμος είναι ούτε νομίζω ότι θα επικρατήσει.



> Η ανακοίνωση της ΕΛΑΣ το έλυσε το θέμα: ROMA, με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, παρακαλώ. Τώρα το γιατί θεωρεί απαραίτητο να προσδιορίσει το ημεδαποί, ο αλλάχ και η ψυχή της.



Μια λεπτομέρεια: Η ανακοίνωση υπογράφεται από το γραφείου τύπου της αστυνομικής διεύθυνσης Στερεάς Ελλάδας και όχι από το κεντρικό γραφείο τύπου της ΓΑΔΑ. Με άλλα λόγια, και επειδή σ' αυτά τα δυο γραφεία βρίσκονται διαφορετικά άτομα που δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι συννενοούνται μεταξύ τους, δεν είναι καθόλου δεδομένο ότι η ΕΛΑΣ προτιμά το ROMA από το Ρομά. Για του λόγου το αληθές, αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση στην σελίδα εκείνη θα βρεις και τις δυο εκδοχές, όπως επίσης και με κεφαλαία στα ελληνικά: ΡΟΜΑ.

Για το δεύτερο, αποτελεί πάγια τακτική της αστυνομίας, ανέκαθεν, να προσδιορίζει εντοπιότητα (sic) στην εγκληματικότητα. 



LostVerse said:


> Earion said:
> 
> 
> > Από το ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου παίρνω την αφορμή. Στο προχθεσινό του νήμα ξετρύπωσε μια εντελώς συσκοτισμένη αναφορά σε *ανηλίκους λαθρορομά*! Πέρα από το δημοσιογραφικά γελοίο, και το κοινωνικά αισχρό, της υπόθεσης, από το εν λόγω γλωσσικό έκτρωμα μου δημιουργήθηκαν μερικές απορίες.
> ...



Και μια διευκρίνιση επειδή ίσως δεν είναι προφανές: Η τελευταία μου πρόταση αναφέρεται στην ανάρτηση του τρομακτικού και της πηγής του.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2012)

Ας μην ασχοληθούμε περισσότερο με την παντελώς ατυχή χρήση του συνθετικού _λαθρο-_.

Βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο ότι 69 σελίδες λένε «ένας Ρομ» και 1850 λένε «ένας Ρομά». Και ο Earion γράφει «την ιδιότητα του Ρομά». Υποθέτω, δηλαδή, ότι ήδη κάνουμε κάπως το δικό μας: χρησιμοποιούμε τον πληθυντικό και στον ενικό. Κάτι σαν «το τανκς».

Να συζητήσουμε αν θέλετε και κλιτό ελληνικό όρο, αλλά τις διαπραγματεύσεις με τους Ρομά ποιος θα τις αναλάβει;

Και θα επιμείνουμε στο -_ω_- ή θα σκεφτούμε και το -_ο_- στη γραφή του νέου όρου;


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ας μην ασχοληθούμε περισσότερο με την παντελώς ατυχή χρήση του συνθετικού _λαθρο-_.
> 
> Βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο ότι 69 σελίδες λένε «ένας Ρομ» και 1850 λένε «ένας Ρομά». Και ο Earion γράφει «την ιδιότητα του Ρομά». Υποθέτω, δηλαδή, ότι ήδη κάνουμε κάπως το δικό μας: χρησιμοποιούμε τον πληθυντικό και στον ενικό. Κάτι σαν «το τανκς».Και θα επιμείνουμε στο -_ω_- ή θα σκεφτούμε και το -_ο_- στη γραφή του νέου όρου;



Δεν το έχω πετύχει πουθενά με -ω. Το Θριάσιο, τοπική εφημερίδα του Ασπροπύργου που παρακολουθούσα κάποια στιγμή για κάποιο λόγο, τους αναφέρει πάντα ως Ρομά, με - ο και στον πληθυντικό. Ακόμα και σε ανακοίνωση που είχε εκδώσει κάποια στιγμή ένας σύλλογός τους στην περιοχή, έκανε λόγο για «διεθνή ημέρα Ρομά», όχι Ρομ, ούτε Ρωμά. 



> Να συζητήσουμε αν θέλετε και κλιτό ελληνικό όρο, αλλά τις διαπραγματεύσεις με τους Ρομά ποιος θα τις αναλάβει;



Ναι, είναι ένα θεματάκι αυτό, δεδομένου ότι ο Πάγκαλος είπε ότι δεν θα κατέβει υποψήφιος...


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2012)

Το -_ω_- για προτάσεις όπως τον _Ρωμανίτη_ του Γεωργακά εννοώ.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 3, 2012)

Διαβασε κανένας ότι το Ρομ είναι ο ενικός του Ρομά; Ρομ σημαίνει κυριολεκτικά άνδρας, όπως το Ρομνί σημαίνει γυναίκα. Όταν λες αυτός είναι Ρομά, κάνεις μια τρύπα στο νερό, γιατί αγνοείς το νόημα της λέξης στη ρομανί. Οι λοιπές εσφαλμένες χρήσεις προέρχονται σαφέστατα από το γεγονός ότι οι εκτός δεν γνωρίζουν τη διαφορά του Ρομ και του Ρομά. Θα το έλεγα ακόμα και γλωσσικό φασισμό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2012)

Dimi said:


> Διάβασε κανένας ότι το Ρομ είναι ο ενικός του Ρομά; Ρομ σημαίνει κυριολεκτικά άνδρας, όπως το Ρομνί σημαίνει γυναίκα. Όταν λες αυτός είναι Ρομά, κάνεις μια τρύπα στο νερό, γιατί αγνοείς το νόημα της λέξης στη ρομανί. Οι λοιπές εσφαλμένες χρήσεις προέρχονται σαφέστατα από το γεγονός ότι οι εκτός δεν γνωρίζουν τη διαφορά του Ρομ και του Ρομά. Θα το έλεγα ακόμα και γλωσσικό φασισμό.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις, ειδικά στα κοκκινισμένα σημεία. Αυτή η φάμπρικα, τους λέμε όπως αυτοί θέλουν να τους λέμε, δεν είναι πολλά χρόνια που έχει αρχίσει. Στο ΛΝΕΓ* υπάρχει λήμμα *Ρομ* που δίνει σαν πληθυντικό _*Ρόμα*_, το οποίο τώρα γνωρίζουμε ότι ισχύει αλλά δεν έχει επικρατήσει όπως το *Ρομά*. Ωστόσο, αν λες ότι πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε ότι ο ένας είναι Ρομ και οι πολλοί είναι Ρομά και ότι έτσι πρέπει να λέμε και, αν δεν λέμε έτσι, έχουμε γλωσσικό φασισμό, μήπως υπερβάλλεις; Ή μήπως κατάλαβα λάθος;


* Υποθέτω ότι το ΛΝΕΓ 2012 έχει ενημερωθεί. Το ΛΣΓ έχει και τους δύο πληθυντικούς.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Κάπως έτσι. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι υπερβολή για ορισμένους και αν υπάρχει πιο εύστοχος όρος από το "γλωσσικός φασισμός", έχω μια διαφορετική οπτική. Αν θεωρηθεί ότι η ρομανί είναι μια μειονοτική γλωσσα, τότε όπως το βλέπω η επικρατούσα γλώσσα πάει να καθιερώσει τους δικούς της κανόνες (λόγω άγνοιας τις περισσότερες φορές) παραβλέποντας τους κανόνες και τη χρήση της μειονοτικής γλώσσας. Δεν μιλάμε για κάποια εξωτική γλώσσα, αλλά για μια γλώσσα εντός του ελληνικού χώρου. Η τήρηση ορισμένων βασικών κανόνων θα αποτελούσε ένδειξη σεβασμού της πολυγλωσσίας. Φαντάζομαι ότι στα αυτιά των Ρομά ακούγεται κάπως σαν το "Εσύ είσαι Έλληνες;" Το θέμα είναι σχετικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2012)

Μα δεν μπορούμε να εισαγάγουμε ξένη γραμματική στο ελληνικό, κλιτικό σύστημα. Τι σημασία έχει αν είναι μειονοτική γλώσσα; Και τα αλβανικά είναι μειονοτική γλώσσα αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τις δικές τους λέξεις για τον προσδιορισμό της εθνικότητάς τους.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Για αυτό είναι άκλιτο. Δεν νομίζω να μίλησα για κλίσεις όμως. Μίλησα για τη σωστή χρήση του ενικού, του πληθυντικού και του γένους *στη ρομανί*. Επειδή το Ρομά τελειώνει σε -α δεν σημαίνει ότι ελληνοποιείται ούτε και ότι είναι ελληνική λέξη για να ψάχνουμε τις κλίσεις. Ο Ρομ και η Ρομνί γιατί να γίνει Ρομά όταν μιλάμε για το ένα άτομο; Λες ο Κινέζος, η Κινέζα, οι Κινέζοι (λαός), τα κινεζικά. Άρα ο Ρομ, η Ρομνί, οι Ρομά, η ρομανί (οι ρομανές γλώσσες). Δεν λες ο Ρομά, η Ρομά, το Ρομά (παιδί), οι Ρομά, η ρομά κ.λπ. Που είναι το παράξενο;

Επίσης περιμένω να προτείνει κάποιος μια μετάφραση για την εθνότητα. Γιατί αν είναι "ξενική' και δεν μας αρέσει, τότε σίγουρα μπορούμε να βρούμε κάποια άλλη, αφού όλες τις άλλες τις έχουμε μεταφράσει. Αυτό είναι η πρόκληση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

Προτού φτάσουμε σε γλωσσολογικές αναλύσεις, ας δούμε τι μας λέει η φωνή της λογικής για δύο βασικά πράγματα:

1. Υποθέτω ότι αναφερόμαστε στη χρήση του όρου από επίσημους ή ημιεπίσημους φορείς, ας πούμε από δημόσιους λειτουργούς και τα ΜΜΕ. Διότι δεν έχουμε απαίτηση ο μέσος Έλληνας να σταματήσει να λέει ο _τσιγγάνος_. Δεν θα αλλάξουμε το στίχο «Χτύπα τα πόδια, τσίφτισσα, τσιγγάνα τουρκογύφτισσα», ούτε θα πει η Μήτσαινα «ήρθε μια Ρομνί και μου είπε τη μοίρα μου».

2. Σε σχέση με τη χρήση των Ρομ - Ρομνί - Ρομά από τους δημόσιους λειτουργούς, ακόμα κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι κυκλοφόρησε κάποια στιγμή εγκύκλιος η οποία περιγράφει σωστά και με κάθε ακρίβεια τα γλωσσικά δεδομένα, ενδεχομένως με πολλά παραδείγματα, έχουμε ξαφνικά την απαίτηση αυτή η βιδίτσα στον τρελό μηχανισμό του ελληνικού δημόσιου να λειτουργήσει σωστά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2012)

Dimi said:


> Για αυτό είναι άκλιτο. Δεν νομίζω να μίλησα για κλίσεις όμως. Μίλησα για τη σωστή χρήση του ενικού, του πληθυντικού και του γένους *στη ρομανί*. Επειδή το Ρομά τελειώνει σε -α δεν σημαίνει ότι ελληνοποιείται ούτε και ότι είναι ελληνική λέξη για να ψάχνουμε τις κλίσεις. Ο Ρομ και η Ρομνί γιατί να γίνει Ρομά όταν μιλάμε για το ένα άτομο; Λες ο Κινέζος, η Κινέζα, οι Κινέζοι (λαός), τα κινεζικά. Άρα ο Ρομ, η Ρομνί, οι Ρομά, η ρομανί (οι ρομανές γλώσσες). Δεν λες ο Ρομά, η Ρομά, το Ρομά (παιδί), οι Ρομά, η ρομά κ.λπ. Που είναι το παράξενο;



Τι πού είναι το παράξενο; Ο Κινέζος-Κινέζα-Κινεζάκι, είναι *ελληνικές* κλίσεις και ελληνική ονοματοδοσία. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μας νοιάζει αν το "ρομά" είναι πληθυντικός στην γλώσσα τους. Όπως λέμε ο Μαορί-οι Μαορί (άκλιτο), έτσι λέμε και ο Ρομά-οι Ρομά.

Τέτοιες απόψεις δίνουν πάτημα σε κάτι τραγελαφικά "το μπρόκολο-τα μπρόκολι".


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Σίγουρα όχι, αλλά θα ήταν τρελός ο κόσμος αν περίμενα το ελληνικό δημόσιο να μου υποδείξει κανόνες χρήσης λέξεων. Από την άλλη, π.χ. το "αραπίνα, μαύρη ερωτιάρα" με κάνει να νιώθω τόσο άβολα όσο και ο Μαύρος Πίτερ στο Βέλγιο και την Ολλανδία. Ούτε αυτοί βλέπουν το κακό να δίνουν στα παιδιά τους μαύρες κούκλες με αποικιακά ρούχα και εξωπραγματικά μαύρα χείλη, αν και το Βέλγιο ξέκανε το μισό Κονγκό (το λέω για έμφαση). Λέω κάποια πράγματα πιο παραστατικά με μια δόση υπερβολής για να δηλώσω ότι οι γλωσσικές χρήσεις του παρελθόντος δεν είναι απαραίτητα αποδεκτές σήμερα (ίσως για μερικούς... για εμένα), κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο που η "n-word" δεν είναι αποδεκτή στην Αμερική.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Dimi said:


> Τέτοιες απόψεις δίνουν πάτημα σε κάτι τραγελαφικά "το μπρόκολο-τα μπρόκολι".


Μιλάμε για μια μειονοτική εθνότητα στον ελληνικό χώρο. Για αυτό μας νοιάζει και για αυτό μίλησα για το γλωσσικό φασισμό παραπάνω. Επιτρέψτε μου να μην βλέπω τη λογική του ελληνοποίηση ή τίποτα σε αυτή την περίπτωση.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Dimi said:


> Όπως λέμε ο Μαορί-οι Μαορί (άκλιτο)



Με μια μικρή έρευνα σχετικά με τα Μαορί θα μας δείξει ότι στη γλώσσα αυτή δεν υπάρχουν γραμματικά γένη. Φαίνεται επίσης ότι η λέξη Μαορί χρησιμοποιείται από τους ίδιους τους Μαορί για να δηλώσει τη γλώσσα, τη φυλή και το άτομο. Οπότε και σε αυτή την περίπτωση υιοθετήθηκε η τοπική χρήση. Απλά εδώ τυχαίνει να είναι το ίδιο λόγω του γλωσσικού συστήματος, οπότε θεωρώ ότι δεν ήταν σωστό το παραπάνω παράδειγμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2012)

Dimi said:


> Μιλάμε για μια μειονοτική εθνότητα στον ελληνικό χώρο. Για αυτό μας νοιάζει και για αυτό μίλησα για το γλωσσικό φασισμό παραπάνω. Επιτρέψτε μου να μην βλέπω τη λογική του ελληνοποίηση ή τίποτα σε αυτή την περίπτωση.



Δηλαδή η πρόταση, όπως την καταλαβαίνω, είναι να λέμε Σκιπτάρ-Σκιπταρέτ ή όπως ακριβώς λέγονται οι Αλβανοί στα αλβανικά. Να αρχίσουμε το παράλογο να κλίνουμε λέξεις στην ελληνική με ξένα κλιτικά συστήματα.

Σε ποιες άλλες γλώσσες συμβαίνει αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

Ας πούμε ότι κάνουμε μια εξαίρεση για τους Ρομά, μια και είναι ανάμεσά μας, ή για να προχωρήσει η συζήτηση. Προηγούμενο δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει. Αρκεί να μη δημιουργηθεί έτσι προηγούμενο και θέλουν και οι Εσκιμώοι να τους λέμε πάντα Ινουίτ. Ινούκ στον ενικό.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δηλαδή η πρόταση, όπως την καταλαβαίνω, είναι να λέμε Σκιπτάρ-Σκιπταρέτ


Γιατί εμάς μας αρέσει να μας ονομάζουν από μια αποικία και να μας λένε Greek; Γιατί προσπαθούμε να προωθήσουμε το Hellas και το Hellenes; Πάντα είναι βολικό να βλέπουμε τη μία πλευρά των πραγμάτων. Γιατί κάνουμε ότι δεν μας αρέσει να μας κάνουν; Μια τέτοια πορεία ακολούθησε και το όνομα Αλβανία έναντι του Σκιπιτάρ αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα και οι μελέτες πολλές. Αυτά τα λίγα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

Dimi said:


> Γιατί προσπαθούμε να προωθήσουμε το Hellas και το Hellenes;


Ας μη γενικεύουμε. Ξέρω πολλούς που δεν ζήτησαν να αλλάξει τίποτα και θεωρούν γραφικό από πολλές απόψεις να ζητάμε να μας λένε κάτι διαφορετικό από Γκρικ, Γκρέκο, Γιουνάν ή ό,τι άλλο ισχύει σήμερα.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Όντως, όμως σκέφτομαι και τους Σουηδούς που χρησιμοποιούν το επίσημο όνομα... Hi I am Hellenas... εδώ δυσκολεύονται να πουν Demetra. Για να μην το τραβάω πολύ ακόμα και γίνομαι γραφικότερη από το συνηθισμένο, προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι η γλώσσα δεν μπορεί να είναι απογυμνωμένη από τέτοιες "ευαισθησίες" και σε μια πολιτισμική κοινωνία πρέπει να λαμβάνονται υπόψη όλες οι πλευρές, και όχι του ενός. Αν είχαμε Εσκιμώους στην Ελλάδα που τους έλεγαν Αρειανούς, και εγώ έτσι θα τους έλεγα, όπως οι Καναδοί λένε τους δικούς τους Ινουίτ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2012)

Μα το θέμα που παρουσιάζεις έχει να κάνει και με την κλίση. Ακόμη και αν μας έλεγαν Hellenes π.χ. οι αγγλόγλωσσοι, δεν θα έλεγαν τον έναν Έλληνα Hellenas ούτε θα έλεγαν Hellenis την Ελληνίδα (προσωπικά είμαι κατά της όλης υπόθεσης, έτσι κι αλλιώς). Είναι δικαίωμα της κάθε γλώσσας να χρησιμοποιεί το δικό της κλιτικό σύστημα και να μην χρειάζεται να εισαγάγει 6000 διαφορετικά κλιτικά συστήματα από όλες τις γλώσσες του κόσμου. Αν είναι έτσι να ζητήσω κι εγώ να με λένε Dimitris στην ονομαστική και Dimitri όταν με φωνάζουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Για το δεύτερο, αποτελεί πάγια τακτική της αστυνομίας, ανέκαθεν, να προσδιορίζει εντοπιότητα (sic) στην εγκληματικότητα.


 Μια ιδέα για εξήγηση αυτού του φαινομένου: επειδή πρόκειται για αστυνομία και όχι για κοινωνική υπηρεσία, μήπως ο προσσδιορισμός της "εντοπιότητας" όπως την ονομάζεις είναι στην πραγματικότητα προσδιορισμός φυλετικών χαρακτηριστικών ή γλώσσας (αν πρόκειται περί αλλοδαπών), για να ξέρουν πού βαδίζουν όταν αναζητούν υπόπτους;



nickel said:


> Ας πούμε ότι κάνουμε μια εξαίρεση για τους Ρομά, μια και είναι ανάμεσά μας...


 Αν το κριτήριο για να υιοθετήσουμε το κλιτικό σύστημα της γλώσσας μιας άλλης εθνότητας είναι το "είναι ανάμεσά μας", οι Αλβανοί είναι πολύ περισσότερο "ανάμεσά μας" από τους Ρομά. Οι Αλβανοί βρίσκονται σε όλες τις σχολικές τάξεις μας, οι Ρομά όχι. Οι Αλβανοί εργάζονται ανάμεσά μας, οι Ρομά όχι. Άρα για λόγους "πολιτικής ορθότητας", θα έπρεπε να είχαμε την ευαισθησία να υιοθετήσουμε και τις δικές τους διαφορετικές ονομασίες.

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, μου δίνει λίγο στα νεύρα η "πολιτική ορθότητα", ντε και καλά. Εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχεις μέσα σου την ανθρώπινη ορθότητα, στη συμπεριφορά σου και στα αισθήματά σου, και η υστερία της πολιτικής ορθότητας των λέξεων θα είναι περιττή.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Είναι δικαίωμα της κάθε γλώσσας να χρησιμοποιεί το δικό της κλιτικό σύστημα και να μην χρειάζεται να εισαγάγει 6000 διαφορετικά κλιτικά συστήματα από όλες τις γλώσσες του κόσμου.



Η ρομανί δεν είναι όλες οι γλώσσες του κόσμου. Είναι μια γλώσσα της Ελλάδας. Οφείλεις να ξέρεις αυτόν που έχεις απέναντί σου.



Alexandra said:


> Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, μου δίνει λίγο στα νεύρα η "πολιτική ορθότητα", ντε και καλά.


Καμία σχέση. Οι λέξεις μπορούν άνετα να υποκρύπτουν ρατσισμό όταν δεν αναγνωρίζεις την ιδιότητα του άλλου. Τι να την κάνουμε την κρυφή ανθρωπιά του καθενός όταν υπάρχει η εμφανής απανθρωπιά όλων; Πολιτικά ορθό είναι να επιμένω να μην χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη γ... ή τσι... όχι να "τσακώνομαι" επειδή κάποιος έγραψε ότι το Ρομ δεν χρησιμοποιείται και κάποιος άλλος δίνει περισσότερο αξία σε ένα κλιτικό σύστημα μια γλώσσας που στην κυριολεξία έχει δει τα πάνω κάτω. Αν δεν μπορείτε να δείτε την αξία αναγνώρισης μειονοτικών χαρακτηριστικών ορισμένων Ελλήνων πολιτών με "ενσωμάτωση" στη γλώσσα και φέρνετε ως παράδειγμα αλλοδαπούς πολίτες, αν θεωρείται μπελάς να απομνημονεύσουμε 4 λέξεις όταν η γλώσσα έχει ρυπανθεί από κάθε αυθαίρετη προσθήκη, ορθογραφία κ.λπ. θα έλεγα "εκεί κολλήσαμε"; Η οπτική του καθενός βεβαίως είναι διαφορετική και σε ορισμένα πράγματα που άπτονται τέτοιων θεμάτων είμαι απόλυτη.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, Dimi, το πρώτο quote δεν προέρχεται από εμένα. Να μου επιτρέψεις να το διορθώσω.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2012)

Dimi said:


> Πολιτικά ορθό είναι να επιμένω να μην χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη γ... ή τσι...


Σοβαρά τώρα, αρνείσαι ακόμα και να γράψεις τις λέξεις, έστω και για να τις καταδικάσεις; Μήπως πρέπει να βγουν και από τα λεξικά; Να λογοκρίνουμε και τη λογοτεχνία, και όπου υπάρχουν αυτές οι λέξεις να αντικατασταθούν με "μπιπ" ή κάτι τέτοιο;


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Συγγνώμη δεν είδα τι έκανα!!! Δεν χρησιμοποιώ συνήθως αυτή τη λειτουργία.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2012)

Dimi said:


> Συγγνώμη δεν είδα τι έκανα!!! Δεν χρησιμοποιώ συνήθως αυτή τη λειτουργία.


No problem. Το διόρθωσα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στο ΛΝΕΓ* υπάρχει λήμμα *Ρομ* που δίνει σαν πληθυντικό _*Ρόμα*_, το οποίο τώρα γνωρίζουμε ότι ισχύει αλλά δεν έχει επικρατήσει όπως το *Ρομά*.
> 
> * Υποθέτω ότι το ΛΝΕΓ 2012 έχει ενημερωθεί. Το ΛΣΓ έχει και τους δύο πληθυντικούς.


To ΛΝΕΓ (2012), έτσι όπως δίνει το λήμμα, δίνει δύο τύπους για τη λέξη —και συγκεκριμένα Ρομ & Ρόμα (παροξύτονο)— και δίνει τη λέξη άκλιτη. Δεν αναφέρεται τίποτα συγκεκριμένα για τον πληθυντικό, αφήνοντας να εννοηθεί ότι εκτός από Ρόμα (sic) για τον ενικό, μπορούμε να λέμε και Ρομ για τον πληθυντικό.

Με την ευκαιρία: Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση. Οπότε ας ρωτήσω κι εγώ για να μαθαίνω: Γνωρίζει κανείς πώς αποκαλούν οι Ρομά τούς μη-Ρομά και την αντίστοιχη ετυμολογία;


----------



## sarant (Apr 4, 2012)

Αυτό το "Ρὀμα" δεν μπορεί να είναι σωστό, έτσι;
Πάντως, αν πούμε Ρομανίτης (με όμικρον) ίσως είναι ακόμα καλύτερα παρά με ωμέγα.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Σοβαρά τώρα, αρνείσαι ακόμα και να γράψεις τις λέξεις, έστω και για να τις καταδικάσεις; Μήπως πρέπει να βγουν και από τα λεξικά; Να λογοκρίνουμε και τη λογοτεχνία, και όπου υπάρχουν αυτές οι λέξεις να αντικατασταθούν με "μπιπ" ή κάτι τέτοιο;



Σε αυτό το σημείο (με τη λογοτεχνία) παρανοϊκοί είναι όπως φαίνεται οι Βέλγοι και οι Αμερικάνοι (βλ. Τιν-Τιν και ο νέος και ανανεωμένος Μπαρμπα Θωμάς). Επειδή κάτι είχε δικαιολογία/πρακτική πριν ΧΧ χρόνια, δεν σημαίνει ότι το συνεχίζουμε σε νέες καταστάσεις/συνθήκες που διαμορφώνονται από την αυξημένη αναγνώριση ορισμένων δικαιωμάτων, την πολυπολιτισμικότητα, ακόμα και την πολιτισμική ανοχή. Το 2012 αρνούμαι να το γράψω. Είμαι ίσως της ακραίας άποψης ότι όταν εκλείψει η λέξη, θα εκλείψει και το στίγμα που επιφέρει, δηλαδή του ανέγγιχτου και του περιθωριοποιημένου. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι η ενοποίηση της ονομασίας αποσκοπεί στη δημιουργία κοινής εθνοτικής συνείδησης, αλλά γιατί όχι σε τελευταία ανάλυση;


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση. Οπότε ας ρωτήσω κι εγώ για να μαθαίνω: Γνωρίζει κανείς πώς αποκαλούν οι Ρομά τούς μη-Ρομά και την αντίστοιχη ετυμολογία;



Καλημέρα. Εγώ δεν ξέρω, αλλά ξέρει η εγκυκλοπαίδειά μου:
... ενώ όλους τους μη Τσιγγάνους τούς αποκαλούν με τον όρο _gadje_, έναν όρο με μειωτικό υπονοούμενο που σημαίνει «άξεστος επαρχιώτης», «χωριάτης», «στουρνάρι» ή «βάρβαρος».

Αλλά για την κλίση, στη Wikipedia:
A Gadjo man or Gadji woman is a person who does not have Romanipen. Usually this is a person who is not ethnic Romani, but an ethnic Romani may be considered as a Gadjee if he/she has no Romanipen.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romani_society_and_culture#Gadjee


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2012)

Από την ωραία ταινία Gadjo Dilo 



 που εκτυλίσσεται στη Ρουμανία.

Οι δικοί μας Ρομά/Τσιγγάνοι λένε τους μη Ρομά/Τσιγγάνους Μπαλαμούς, όπως και το γνωστό τραγούδι


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2012)

Dimi said:


> Αν δεν μπορείτε να δείτε την αξία αναγνώρισης μειονοτικών χαρακτηριστικών ορισμένων Ελλήνων πολιτών με "ενσωμάτωση" στη γλώσσα και φέρνετε ως παράδειγμα αλλοδαπούς πολίτες, αν θεωρείται μπελάς να απομνημονεύσουμε 4 λέξεις όταν η γλώσσα έχει ρυπανθεί από κάθε αυθαίρετη προσθήκη, ορθογραφία κ.λπ. θα έλεγα "εκεί κολλήσαμε"; Η οπτική του καθενός βεβαίως είναι διαφορετική και σε ορισμένα πράγματα που άπτονται τέτοιων θεμάτων είμαι απόλυτη.



Τι σημασία έχει αν είναι αλλοδαπός; Είναι μειονοτική γλώσσα ή όχι; Άσε που τα αλβανικά είναι μειονοτική γλώσσα από την ίδρυση του κράτους. Και όχι μόνο τα αλβανικά αλλά και καμμιά δεκαριά άλλες γλώσσες. Ακόμη κι αν πάρεις τους Αλβανούς που άρχισαν να έρχονται το '90, ήδη έχουν φτάσει σε τρίτη γενιά. Δηλαδή υπάρχουν ήδη Αλβανοί που οι γονείς τους γεννήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα.

Γλωσσική διάκριση είναι αυτό που διαβάζω παραπάνω. Να κλίνουμε ρομ-ρομνί και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο, επειδή "δεν είναι αλλοδαποί" και για τους άλλους δεν βαριέσαι. Φυσικά δεν μας νοιάζει αν:

1. αυτό το πράγμα δεν έχει λογική
2. δεν το κάνει κανείς άλλος ανά τον κόσμο
3. οι ίδιοι οι μειονοτικοί δεν δίνουν δεκάρα


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

Στο slang.gr γράφει στο λήμμα *γκατζό(ς)*:

Ο μη Γύφτος στα Γύφτικα, ο μπαλαμός [θηλυκό: ι γκατζί (όχι με ήτα, γιατί αυτό το -ί είναι ινδικής προέλευσης), πληθυντικός για όλα τα γένη: ε γκατζέ]. Το τελικό -ς προστίθεται για τον εξελληνισμό της λέξης στο στόμα ελληνοφώνων. Παρόμοια χρησιμοποιούν οι Γιαπωνέζοι τον όρο gaijin (που μάλλον δεν σχετίζεται ετυμολογικά με το «γκατζό»).

Ο γκατζό(ς), η γκατζί, οι γκατζέ. 

Μάλλον υπάρχει κόλλημα. Κι απ' τη μεριά μας κώλυμα.

ΥΓ. Και σημείωση για μένα: Να δω τι κάνουν οι Αμερικανοί με τα γίντις.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ακόμη κι αν πάρεις τους Αλβανούς που άρχισαν να έρχονται το '90, ήδη έχουν φτάσει σε τρίτη γενιά. Δηλαδή υπάρχουν ήδη Αλβανοί που οι γονείς τους γεννήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα.



Οπότε μάλλον μετράνε για έλληνες, ή κάτι δεν πιάνω; Λίγο οξύμωρο μου ακούγεται.

Επίσης, μια χαρά υπάρχουν και τα _σκιπτάρια_ και οι _ρομάδες_, αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται περισσότερο ως μειωτικοί χαρακτηρισμοί.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση που ακολούθησε την απορία του Earion κινείται σε διαφορετική βάση από τον αρχικό προβληματισμό. Έτσι όπως το καταλαβαίνω, ο προβληματισμός που τέθηκε ήταν ότι οι σε μεγάλο βαθμό καθιερωμένοι όροι _Ρομ_ και _Ρομά_ παρουσίαζουν δυσκολία στο γραμματικό χειρισμό τους (που παρουσιάζουν), όχι αν είναι ή όχι πολιτικά ορθοί.

Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα παρουσιάζει το θηλυκό του Κούρδου, για παράδειγμα. Το ότι υπάρχει και κοινωνικοπολιτική πτυχή στον όρο που συζητάμε δεν σημαίνει ότι αίρεται η γλωσσική δυσκαμψία που αυτός παρουσιάζει. Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν πιο γόνιμο να συζητηθεί το αν μπορεί να υπάρξει λύση σε αυτή τη δυσκαμψία, καθαρά από γλωσσική άποψη. Δεν είπε κανείς να είναι η επίσημη ονομασία _γύφτοι_, π.χ., ασχέτως που η λέξη υπάρχει στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιο ως μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 4, 2012)

Ο Ρομάς, του Ρομά, τον Ρομά...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2012)

...ξέχασα να προσθέσω ότι θα ήταν καλό να σχηματίζεται και επίθετο


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Οπότε μάλλον μετράνε για έλληνες, ή κάτι δεν πιάνω; Λίγο οξύμωρο μου ακούγεται.
> 
> Επίσης, μια χαρά υπάρχουν και τα _σκιπτάρια_ και οι _ρομάδες_, αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται περισσότερο ως μειωτικοί χαρακτηρισμοί.



Αυτά είναι εντεταγμένα στο ελληνικό κλιτικό σύστημα. Όσο για τους Αλβανούς, το ότι έχουν φτάσει σε τρίτη γενιά σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι αλλοδαποί, όχι ότι δεν είναι Αλβανοί. Δεν νομίζω να σου πει κανείς Αλβανός ότι είναι Έλληνας γιατί γεννήθηκε στην Ελλάδα. Εξάλλου οι περισσότεροι μιλάνε και αλβανικά μεταξύ τους. Το πολύ που μπορεί να ακούσεις είναι "Ελληνοαλβανός", κατά το "Ελληνοαμερικανός".


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτά είναι εντεταγμένα στο ελληνικό κλιτικό σύστημα. Όσο για τους Αλβανούς, το ότι έχουν φτάσει σε τρίτη γενιά σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι αλλοδαποί, όχι ότι δεν είναι Αλβανοί. Δεν νομίζω να σου πει κανείς Αλβανός ότι είναι Έλληνας γιατί γεννήθηκε στην Ελλάδα. Εξάλλου οι περισσότεροι μιλάνε και αλβανικά μεταξύ τους. Το πολύ που μπορεί να ακούσεις είναι "Ελληνοαλβανός", κατά το "Ελληνοαμερικανός".



Ναι, όχι, όχι, όχι και όχι. Από τη δική μου εμπειρία τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι σημασία έχει αν είναι αλλοδαπός; Είναι μειονοτική γλώσσα ή όχι; Άσε που τα αλβανικά είναι μειονοτική γλώσσα από την ίδρυση του κράτους. Και όχι μόνο τα αλβανικά αλλά και καμμιά δεκαριά άλλες γλώσσες. Ακόμη κι αν πάρεις τους Αλβανούς που άρχισαν να έρχονται το '90, ήδη έχουν φτάσει σε τρίτη γενιά. Δηλαδή υπάρχουν ήδη Αλβανοί που οι γονείς τους γεννήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Γλωσσική διάκριση είναι αυτό που διαβάζω παραπάνω. Να κλίνουμε ρομ-ρομνί και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο, επειδή "δεν είναι αλλοδαποί" και για τους άλλους δεν βαριέσαι. Φυσικά δεν μας νοιάζει αν:
> 
> ...



Τι εννοείς δεν το κάνει κανείς άλλος στον κόσμο; Είπαμε τόσα παραδείγματα μειονοτήτων που διατηρούν τις φυλετικές ονομασίες τους, αναγνωρισμένες από το κράτος τους κ.λπ. Επίσης θεωρώ ότι έχεις μπερδέψει τη γλωσσική μειονότητα με την εθνική μειονότητα. Μπορεί να υπάρχει γλωσσική μειονότητα, χωρίς να υφίσταται εθνική, νομίζω είναι σαφές. Συνεπώς, μίλησα εγώ σκέτα για τη μειονοτική γλώσσα σε πλήρες κενό; Σε όλες τις αναφορές μου το αναφέρω σε συνδυασμό με την εθνότητα. Και αν οι "μειονοτικοί" δίνουν δεκάρα ή όχι θα περίμενα να το ακούσω από τους αντιπροσώπους τους. Τα ονόματα πάμπολλων συλλόγων στην Ελλάδα θα σε διαψεύσουν.

Συνοψίζοντας, αν η μειονότητα θέλει να ονομάζεται με το όνομα που αυτή ορίζει, καλώς. Αν για παράδειγμα (και εντελώς ενδεικτικά), οι Αλβανόφωνοι μειονοτικοί Έλληνες (σε περίπτωση που υπήρχε η μειονότητα όπως ορίζεται στα διεθνή έγγραφα, αναγνωρισμένη ή μη) θέλουν να ονομάζονται Σκιπιτάροι, καλώς, εγώ έτσι θα τους πω. Αν η επίσημη οδηγία σε εθνικό επίπεδο της κυβέρνησης της Αλβανίας είναι η χρήση του ονόματος Σκιπιτάρ, καλώς, αυτό θα χρησιμοποιήσω. Αν οι μειονοτικοί θέλουν να ονομάζονται με μια άλλη λέξη εκτός της γλώσσας τους, πάλι καλώς. 

Όσο για το κλιτικό, εγώ προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω καμία δυσκολία να μάθω τη χρήση τριών-τεσσάρων βασικών λέξεων. Γιατί πρέπει και καλά να τους βάλω καταλήξεις, δεν το καταλαβαίνω; Ο Ρομ, του Ρομ. Οι Ρομά, των Ρομά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2012)

1. Σου είπαν δηλαδή εσύ οι Ρομά ότι θέλουν να κλίνουμε το όνομά τους ως Ρομ-Ρομα-Ρομνί-και τα ρέστα;
2. Δεν είναι τα αλβανικά μειονοτική γλώσσα; Τι μπλέκεις μέσα εθνότητες;
3. Ποιοι σύλλογοι θέλουν την κλίση που προτείνεις;
4. Τι σχέση έχει ο αυτοχαρακτηρισμός με την κλίση;


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

Ξεκινώντας με λίγο Σέξπιρ, ένας Ινδιάνος προσεγγίζει το θέμα της ονομασίας των ομοφύλων του με πολλές και ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες. Έχουμε κάτι τέτοιο για τους Ρομά; Δηλαδή, κάποιον Ρομ/Ρομά να μας λέει με παρόμοια πληρότητα τι θέλουν οι ίδιοι και όχι τι νομίζουμε εμείς ότι θέλουν;

http://apihtawikosisan.com/2012/01/16/a-rose-by-any-other-name-is-a-mihkokwaniy/


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2012)

Κάποτε το είχα συναντήσει σε μια μετάφρασή μου, και θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι κάποιες ομάδες Ρομά χρησιμοποιούν αυτόν ακριβώς τον αυτοπροσδιορισμό, ενώ άλλες κάποιον εντελώς διαφορετικό.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> 1. Σου είπαν δηλαδή εσύ οι Ρομά ότι θέλουν να κλίνουμε το όνομά τους ως Ρομ-Ρομα-Ρομνί-και τα ρέστα;
> 2. Δεν είναι τα αλβανικά μειονοτική γλώσσα; Τι μπλέκεις μέσα εθνότητες;
> 3. Ποιοι σύλλογοι θέλουν την κλίση που προτείνεις;
> 4. Τι σχέση έχει ο αυτοχαρακτηρισμός με την κλίση;



Φιούυυ...
1) Ναι μπορεί να ξέρω λίγο παραπάνω
2) Η μειονοτική γλώσσα δεν μπορεί να αυτοπροσδιοριστεί
3) Ο Σύλλογος Γυναικών Ρομ;
4) Μα τι λέω σε τόσα μηνύματα; Να μην επιβληθεί η κλίση αλλά να αναγνωριστεί η ιδιαιτερότητα των λέξεων.

Δεν μπορείς να κατανοήσεις την άποψή μου, είναι σαφές.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

Ένα μουσικό διάλειμμα με τον Γκιόργκι Τσίφρα (ή Τζίφρα) να παίζει την Ουγγρική ραψωδία αρ. 6 του Λιστ. Για τον Ούγγρο πιανίστα, που είχε τσιγγάνικο αίμα και πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία, γράφει η Wikipedia:

In 1942, at the age of 21, Georges was called up to fight. He had within the previous year married his wife Soleilka, who was with child when he entered military training. His unit was sent to the Russian front under Nazi orders. At the frontier, Cziffra escaped by driving away on a locomotive, crossing the border where he was captured by Russian partisans and imprisoned underground for two years. He eventually escaped, was re-captured by the German army and sent to the Western front as a tank commander. He was not demobbed until 1946 when he took up his career again, playing in cabarets and cafés.

An attempted escape from Soviet-dominated Hungary led to imprisonment and communist forced labour in the period 1950–1953. In 1956, on the eve of the Hungarian insurrection and after a stunning account of Bartók's second piano concerto (EMI References) Cziffra escaped with his wife (Soleilka — of Egyptian origin) and son to Vienna where his recital at the Brahms Saal caused a sensation. News of this event reached the magazine The New Yorker. His Paris debut the following year caused a furore — his London debut at the Royal Festival Hall in Liszt's first concerto and Hungarian Fantasy similarly, an enraptured orchestra and audience applauding and cheering for over twenty minutes. His meteoric career continued with concerts throughout Europe and debuts at the Ravinia Festival (Grieg and Liszt concertos with Carl Schuricht) and Carnegie Hall New York with Thomas Schippers. He always performed with a large leather wristband to support the ligaments of his wrist which were stretched while being tortured in prison and also as a memento of his years in labour.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 4, 2012)

Να κι ένα πιο πρόσφατο με οφτοπίκισμα για το θέμα προσδιορισμού των Ρομά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

Είναι να μην πιάνεις την αρχή μίτου στο διαδίκτυο. Γιατί κάπως έτσι καταντάς να διαβάζεις Strauss in Nazi Germany (Goebbels: «Unfortunately we still need him, but one day we shall have our own music and then we shall have no further need of this decadent neurotic») ακούγοντας _Sweet Georgia Brown_ στο YouTube. Τα κουλουβάχατα της ιστορίας...

Αλλά:


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είναι να μην πιάνεις την αρχή μίτου στο διαδίκτυο. Γιατί κάπως έτσι καταντάς να διαβάζεις Strauss in Nazi Germany (Goebbels: «Unfortunately we still need him, but one day we shall have our own music and then we shall have no further need of this decadent neurotic») ακούγοντας _Sweet Georgia Brown_ στο YouTube. Τα κουλουβάχατα της ιστορίας...



Ναι, αλλά η γλυκειά Γεωργία Καστανούλα φτιάχνει τη διάθεση περισσότερο απ' ότι ο γέρο-Στράους, ή νομίζω;


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> [...] Οπότε ας ρωτήσω κι εγώ για να μαθαίνω: Γνωρίζει κανείς πώς αποκαλούν οι Ρομά τούς μη-Ρομά και την αντίστοιχη ετυμολογία;



Σχετικό νήμα: *payo, *απ' όπου βρίσκω ένα λίνκι σ' ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο:

[...] Οι Ρομά είναι στις περισσότερες χώρες γνωστοί με λέξεις συγγενικές με τη λέξη "γύφτος". Η λέξη προέρχεται από τη λέξη "Αιγύπτιος" και η χρήση της οφείλεται στην πεποίθηση παλαιότερων εποχών ότι οι Ρομά προέρχονται από την Αίγυπτο. 
Η λέξη "Ρομ", που χρησιμοποιείται σε πολλές περιοχές από τους ίδιους, σημαίνει στη γλώσσα τους "άντρας" ή "σύζυγος". Μεταξύ τους χρησιμοποιούν τα "Μελελέ" (Λαός μαύρος), "Μανούχ" (άνθρωπος) και "Σίντε". Επίσης, η λέξη "αθίγγανος" ή "ατσίγγανος" σημαίνει τον "ανέγγιχτο" (από την ονομασία της χαμηλότερης ινδουιστικής κάστας, από την οποία πιθανολογείται ότι προήλθαν) και ετυμολογείται από το στερητικό α- και το ρήμα θιγγάνω, δηλαδή "αγγίζω".

Οι Ρομά, γνωστοί επίσης και ως Ρομ, Τσιγγάνοι, Αθίγγανοι ή Σίντηδες και με τον, κάποιες φορές υποτιμητικό, χαρακτηρισμό Γύφτοι, είναι ένας κατά βάση νομαδικός λαός με Ινδική καταγωγή. Η πρώτη ιστορική αναφορά για τους Ρομά γίνεται από τον Ηρόδοτο που αναφέρει τον λαό των "Σιγύνων".
[...]


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> ... ενώ όλους τους μη Τσιγγάνους τούς αποκαλούν με τον όρο _gadje_, έναν όρο με μειωτικό υπονοούμενο που σημαίνει «άξεστος επαρχιώτης», «χωριάτης», «στουρνάρι» ή «βάρβαρος».


Θα τους ζητήσουμε λοιπόν με βάση την αρχή της αμοιβαιότητας να αλλάξουν κι εκείνοι τις δικές τους λέξεις;


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Θα τους ζητήσουμε λοιπόν με βάση την αρχή της αμοιβαιότητας να αλλάξουν κι εκείνοι τις δικές τους λέξεις;



Εδώ δεν βλέπετε κάτι κακό στη λέξη γ... που σημαίνει το ίδιο και περιμένετε να αλλάξει η απέναντι πλευρά; Πολύ βολικό να ζητάμε να κάνουν κάποιοι άλλοι ό,τι δεν είμαστε εμείς διατεθειμένοι να πράξουμε τόσους αιώνες και να μετατοπίζουμε την ευθύνη σε αυτόν που έχει υποστεί ιστορικά τόσους διωγμούς. Ωραία λογική, πολύ ελληνική δυστυχώς. Για αυτό είμαστε σε αυτά τα χάλια.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2012)

Dimi, για κόψε λίγο τη φόρα σου σε παρακαλώ γιατί έτσι χάνεις το όποιο δίκιο έχεις. Εγώ δεν μετατόπισα καμία ευθύνη ούτε ζήτησα από κανέναν να κάνει τίποτα. Εσύ είσαι αυτή που ζητάς, στο όνομα της πολιτικής ορθότητας. Πολιτική ορθότητα, όμως, μονόπαντη ισοδυναμεί με υποκρισία.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Καλώς, αν το ερώτημα ήταν γνήσια απορία, μου κόβω τη φόρα που εκλαμβάνεις.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2012)

Η πλάκα είναι πως έχω έναν πολύ καλό φίλο, πώς να τονε πω, Ρομ, και πίνουμε τις μπιρίτσες μας κάθε δεύτερο Σάββατο τα μεσημέρια. Έχουμε κάνει και δουλειές μαζί, πρώτο παιδί. Ποτέ δεν έχει ανακύψει ζήτημα πώς να τον αποκαλέσω — τον λέω απλώς με το όνομά του.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 5, 2012)

Dimi said:


> Εδώ δεν βλέπετε κάτι κακό στη λέξη γ... που σημαίνει το ίδιο και περιμένετε να αλλάξει η απέναντι πλευρά; Πολύ βολικό να ζητάμε να κάνουν κάποιοι άλλοι ό,τι δεν είμαστε εμείς διατεθειμένοι να πράξουμε τόσους αιώνες και να μετατοπίζουμε την ευθύνη σε αυτόν που έχει υποστεί ιστορικά τόσους διωγμούς. Ωραία λογική, πολύ ελληνική δυστυχώς. Για αυτό είμαστε σε αυτά τα χάλια.


Πάντως αν εννοείς τη λέξη _γύφτος_, υπάρχει μέλος του φόρουμ που μπαναρίστηκε και μάλιστα ανεπιστρεπτί διότι -μεταξύ άλλων- χρησιμοποίησε επανειλημμένα και σκοπίμως τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη ως μειωτικό χαρακτηρισμό. 

Νομίζω πως η σχετική κοινωνικοπολιτική πτυχή θα έδινε αφορμή για μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση, και πάλι όμως δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα του ότι χρησιμοποιούμε μια λέξη που δεν δίνει παράγωγα, όπως επίθετα, και έτσι αναγκαζόμαστε να χρησιμοποιούμε κατασκευές όπως «η γλώσσα των Ρομά», «οι παραδόσεις των Ρομά» και άλλα, ενώ με μεγαλύτερη ευκολία λέμε «η αλβανική/γαλλική/πομακική γλώσσα», «οι αρωμουνικές/τουρκικές/αγγλικές παραδόσεις».

Μια άλλη διάσταση επίσης που δεν λαμβάνουμε υπόψη αν θέλουμε να ενσωματώσουμε στα ελληνικά και τη θηλυκή μορφή του προσδιορισμού είναι ότι σκοντάφτουμε στον κανόνα της ελληνικής γλώσσας που λέει ότι το γενικό γένος είναι το αρσενικό. Θέλω να πω, είναι λογικό να λέμε «οι παραδόσεις των Ρομά», όπως λέμε «οι παραδόσεις των Ελλήνων/των Τούρκων/των Αλβανών». Σημειώνω ξανά ότι η απορία μου είναι καθαρά γλωσσική - αν και βέβαια στο κατά πόσο μπορούμε να κάνουμε 100% γλωσσικές συζητήσεις σε τέτοια θέματα χωράει πολλή συζήτηση. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και θα επιμείνουμε στο -_ω_- ή θα σκεφτούμε και το -_ο_- στη γραφή του νέου όρου;





sarant said:


> Πάντως, αν πούμε Ρομανίτης (με όμικρον) ίσως είναι ακόμα καλύτερα παρά με ωμέγα.



Συμφωνώ για το -ο-.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2012)

Εγώ θα πρότεινα ακόμη και την ενδεχόμενη απαλοιφή του -ν για να υπάρξει μεγαλύτερη αποσύνδεση από ρωμέικα, ρωμάνικα, ρωμανικά, ρουμάνικα κλπ: _Ρομαΐτης_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Πατάς έτσι πάνω σ' αυτό που ξέρουμε ήδη στην Ελλάδα, αλλά το αποκόπτεις όχι μόνο από την απόπειρα ετυμολόγησης, αλλά κυρίως από τη σχέση με τα ξενικά Romany και Romani. Βέβαια, έχει πολλά πλοκάμια η Ρώμη και θα μπερδευτούμε στα σίγουρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2012)

Ναι. Παριστάνω ότι δεν ξέρω και δεν θέλω να ξέρω οτιδηποτε από όλα αυτά και σκέφτομαι πώς θα έλεγε ένας ελληνόγλωσσος κάποιον που προέρχεται από τους Ρομά χωρίς να θυμίζει άλλες ονομασίες --και χωρίς να αποτολμώ ένα βήμα που θα χρησιμοποιούσε άλλες καταλήξεις (π.χ. -άτης, -έας).


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2012)

Dimi said:


> Συνοψίζοντας, αν η μειονότητα θέλει να ονομάζεται με το όνομα που αυτή ορίζει, καλώς. Αν για παράδειγμα (και εντελώς ενδεικτικά), οι Αλβανόφωνοι μειονοτικοί Έλληνες (σε περίπτωση που υπήρχε η μειονότητα όπως ορίζεται στα διεθνή έγγραφα, αναγνωρισμένη ή μη) θέλουν να ονομάζονται Σκιπιτάροι, καλώς, εγώ έτσι θα τους πω. Αν η επίσημη οδηγία σε εθνικό επίπεδο της κυβέρνησης της Αλβανίας είναι η χρήση του ονόματος Σκιπιτάρ, καλώς, αυτό θα χρησιμοποιήσω. Αν οι μειονοτικοί θέλουν να ονομάζονται με μια άλλη λέξη εκτός της γλώσσας τους, πάλι καλώς.



Παρενθετικά, σε ορισμένες περιοχές, π.χ. Ήπειρο, χρησιμοποιείται από Έλληνες η συγκεκριμένη λέξη για Αλβανούς, αλλά ξεκάθαρα ως μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός και όχι ως τυπικό επίθετο δηλωτικό εθνότητας, μάλιστα γενικά χρησιμοποιείται στο ουδέτερο, «το σκιπιτάρι/τα σκιπιτάρια». Σε αλβανικές ταμπέλες στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά, π.χ. σκιπιτάρ ρεστοράν. Ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει Αλβανό να απαιτεί να τον αποκαλούν Σκιπιτάρ(η/ο), αλλά ακόμα κι αν το απαιτούσε δεν θα μπορούσε να το επιβάλλει, διότι θα έπρεπε να αποδείξει με κάποιο τρόπο ότι το Αλβανός είναι προσβλητικό, ό,τι έκαναν κι οι Ρομά με το γύφτος δηλαδή. Ωστόσο το γύφτος είναι όντως απαξιωτική ονομασία, ενώ το Αλβανός/Αλβανία είναι οι διεθνείς ονομασίες της χώρας που χρησιμοποιούνται επίσημα από την ίδια την χώρα αυτή στο εξωτερικό. 

Με λίγα λόγια δεν υπάρχει καμία αντιστοιχία στα παραδείγματα.



Palavra said:


> Πάντως αν εννοείς τη λέξη _γύφτος_, υπάρχει μέλος του φόρουμ που μπαναρίστηκε και μάλιστα ανεπιστρεπτί διότι -μεταξύ άλλων- χρησιμοποίησε επανειλημμένα και σκοπίμως τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη ως μειωτικό χαρακτηρισμό.



Μείζον οξύμωρο, αν απλώς σκεφτεί κανείς ότι μεταξύ τους χρησιμοποιούν αυτήν την λέξη χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Ακόμα και προς τα έξω την χρησιμοποιούν π.χ. «εμείς οι γύφτοι». Αν τώρα αυτός την χρησιμοποίησε απαξιωτικά και τιμωρήθηκε κι όλας για αυτό τι να πω... σαν να τρέχεις μόνος σου και να βγαίνεις δεύτερος.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 6, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Μείζον οξύμωρο, αν απλώς σκεφτεί κανείς ότι μεταξύ τους χρησιμοποιούν αυτήν την λέξη χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.


Και οι άντρες λένε ο ένας τον άλλο «μαλάκα» χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως ότι επιτρέπεται σε αυτό το φόρουμ να χρησιμοποιηθεί η λέξη «μαλάκας» ως βρισιά.

Φαντάζομαι θα συμφωνήσεις ότι η λέξη «γύφτος» είναι χρωματισμένη αρνητικά, ιδίως όταν τη χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς, οι Δυτικοί, για να το πω έτσι. Δεν είναι ουδέτερη και απαλλαγμένη από αρνητική σημασία. Το να ισχυριστείς το αντίθετο είναι σαν να λες, π.χ., ότι οι αστυνομικοί δεν πρέπει να προσβάλλονται όταν τους λένε «μπάτσους».


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και οι άντρες λένε ο ένας τον άλλο «μαλάκα» χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα



Και οι γυναίκες 



> αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως ότι επιτρέπεται σε αυτό το φόρουμ να χρησιμοποιηθεί η λέξη «μαλάκας» ως βρισιά.


*όχι, καθόλου, εδώ π.χ. χρησιμοποιείται υμνητικά, τιμής ένεκεν* :devil: :clap:



> Φαντάζομαι θα συμφωνήσεις ότι η λέξη «γύφτος» είναι χρωματισμένη αρνητικά, ιδίως όταν τη χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς, οι Δυτικοί, για να το πω έτσι. Δεν είναι ουδέτερη και απαλλαγμένη από αρνητική σημασία. Το να ισχυριστείς το αντίθετο είναι σαν να λες, π.χ., ότι οι αστυνομικοί δεν πρέπει να προσβάλλονται όταν τους λένε «μπάτσους».



Δεν συμφωνώ, όχι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις τουλάχιστον. Μεγάλωσα σε περιοχή με πολύ μεγάλη αναλογία περιφερόμενων πληθυσμών Ρομά, και μπορώ να πω ότι ούτε ο ας πούμε ελληνικός πληθυσμός χρησιμοποιούσε το γύφτος υποτιμητικά, ούτε οι ίδιοι οι ας πούμε γύφτοι παρεξηγούνταν όταν το άκουγαν, και πολύ συχνά το έλεγαν και μεταξύ τους. Π.χ. μπορεί να έλεγα εγώ σε κάποιον, «ξέρεις πριν λίγο πέρασε ένας γύφτος με ένα ντάτσουν και πούλαγε καρπούζα» (προσοχή: καρπούζα, όχι καρπούζια  ) και αυτός ο κάποιος θα καταλάβαινε ακριβώς αυτό που είπα: Ότι πέρασε κάποιος που άνηκε στην συγκεκριμένη φυλή και πούλαγε καρπούζια. Τίποτα παραπάνω, τίποτα παρακάτω. Ούτε εγώ θα είχα πρόθεση να προσβάλλω, ούτε ο συνομιλητής θα εισέπρατε ότι ήθελα να προσβάλλω. Παρομοίως, όταν σταμάταγα έναν ντατσουνιέρη για να πάρω ένα καρπούζι, μπορεί να του έλεγα «ξέρεις, πέρασε πιο πριν ένας άλλος γύφτος και τα έδινε ΧΧΧ € φτηνότερα, κόψε κάτι για να το πάρω», κι αυτός θα καταλάβαινε ότι ήθελα να κάνω παζάρι, όχι ότι ας πούμε έβριζα τον ομόφυλό του. Καμία σχέση. 

Έχω διαπιστώσει όμως ότι αυτό το κλίμα δεν είναι καθόλου δεδομένο σε όλες τις περιοχές, στην Αθήνα π.χ. οι πληθυσμοί Ρομά όντως παρεξηγούνται όταν τους αποκαλούν γύφτους, και παράλληλα οι ίδιοι ακριβώς άνθρωποι, όταν φεύγουν για καλοκαίρι σε περιοχές όπως το προαναφερθέν χωριό, ξαφνικά προσαρμόζονται στα νέα δεδομένα και ούτε παρεξηγούνται ούτε τίποτα. Πράγμα που προφανώς μπορεί να σημαίνει μόνο ένα πράγμα, ότι η προσβλητικότητα (sic) της συγκεκριμένης λέξης δεν είναι και τόσο τραγική όσο την παρουσιάζουν οι ίδιοι (και ορισμένοι αυτόκλητοι υπερασπιστές τους θα πρόσθετα), κοινώς: τα καλά και συμφέροντα που λέν και στο χωριό μου. 

Να πω επίσης ότι εκτός από το γύφτος υπάρχουν και αρκετά απολύτως δόκιμα παράγωγα, για τα οποία ισχύουν όσα και για αυτό, π.χ. γυφτάκι, γυφτόπουλο/γυφτοπούλα, γύφτισσα, γυφτοκράτορας. Καθαρά προσβλητική γίνεται η λέξη όταν της προστίθεται κάποιο υβριστικό πρόθεμα, π.χ. παλιό-, κωλό-, καρά- κτλ.


Το ίδιο περίπου ισχύει και για το μπάτσοι, σε διάφορες συζητήσεις έχω διαπιστώσει ότι υπάρχουν αστυνομικοί που σχεδόν περηφανεύονται όταν τους αποκαλούν μπάτσους και αποκαλούνται και από μόνοι τους έτσι χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, δηλαδή στην ας πούμε ιδιόλεκτό τους, το μπάτσος είναι _απολύτως ταυτόσημο_ με το αστυνομικός. Από την εικόνα που έχω αυτό ισχύει κυρίως για μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας αστυνομικούς. Οι νεότεροι μάλλον παρεξηγούνται πιο εύκολα, υποθέτω διότι αισθάνονται ότι τρόπον τινά βρίσκονται κατηγορούμενοι για πράξεις ή παραλείψεις άλλων. Επίσης αυτό ισχύει σε μεγάλο βαθμό όσο απομακρυνόμαστε από την πρωτεύουσα, θυμάμαι π.χ. συμμαθητές μου που σκέφτονταν ή επρόκειτο να δώσουν για την αστυφυλάκων, έλεγαν με απολύτως χαλαρό και φυσιολογικό ύφος ότι π.χ. «λέω να πάω να γίνω μπάτσος» χωρίς να παρεξηγούνταν ή να το θεωρούσαν υποτιμητικό. Παρομοίως σε άλλη παρέα μπορεί να λεγόταν «ξέρεις, ο τάδε θα πάει να γίνει μπάτσος» και πάλι χωρίς να θεωρείται υποτιμητικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> *όχι, καθόλου, εδώ π.χ. χρησιμοποιείται υμνητικά, τιμής ένεκεν* :devil: :clap:


Κάτι πρέπει να κατάλαβες λάθος, αν και η Παλάβρα ήταν απόλυτα σαφής. Όταν είπε ότι κάποιο μέλος αποπέμφθηκε επειδή χρησιμοποιούσε τον όρο "γύφτος" _*επανειλημμένα και σκοπίμως ως μειωτικό χαρακτηρισμό*, _δεν εννοούσε ότι όποιος τολμήσει να χρησιμοποιήσει οποιαδήποτε λέξη από αυτές που προσβάλλουν τις ευαισθησίες οποιουδήποτε ακαριαία αποπέμπεται από το φόρουμ. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, έχει σημασία σε ποιον ή ποιους απευθύνεται η λέξη και ποια είναι η πρόθεση -- ποιο είναι το κόντεξτ (όπως λέμε σε απλά ελληνικά). Ελπίζω να μην καταδικάζουμε και το εμφανέστατο χιούμορ του Greek Malaka Driver.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 6, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Το ίδιο περίπου ισχύει και για το μπάτσοι, σε διάφορες συζητήσεις έχω διαπιστώσει ότι υπάρχουν αστυνομικοί που σχεδόν περηφανεύονται όταν τους αποκαλούν μπάτσους και αποκαλούνται και από μόνοι τους έτσι χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, δηλαδή στην ας πούμε ιδιόλεκτό τους, το μπάτσος είναι _απολύτως ταυτόσημο_ με το αστυνομικός.


Σωστά. Συνήθως όμως ο κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη _μπάτσος_ προσβλητικά. Αυτό ακριβώς που είπα, δηλαδή. Όσο για το _γύφτος_, δε χρειαζόταν το κατεβατό. Και μόνο που χρησιμοποιείται μειωτικά ανάμεσα σε μη Ρομά (_έλα ρε γύφτε, που ζήτησες τα 2 λεπτά που σου χρωστούσα!_) αποδεικνύει ότι αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Όσο για το _γύφτος_, [...] και μόνο που χρησιμοποιείται μειωτικά ανάμεσα σε μη Ρομά (_έλα ρε γύφτε, που ζήτησες τα 2 λεπτά που σου χρωστούσα!_) αποδεικνύει ότι αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει.


Εεεμ, οι Βλάχοι δεν αυτοαποκαλούνται Βλάχοι, παρ' όλο το ότι το _βλάχος _χρησιμοποιείται μειωτικά ανάμεσα σε μη-Βλάχους;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εεεμ, οι Βλάχοι δεν αυτοαποκαλούνται Βλάχοι, παρ' όλο το ότι το _βλάχος _χρησιμοποιείται μειωτικά ανάμεσα σε μη-Βλάχους;



Μην το ψάχνουμε. Δεν υπάρχει λέξη που να μην έχει την δυνατότητα να γίνει προσβολή. Το ύφος κάνει έναν χαρακτηρισμό μειωτικό. Άλλα παραδείγματα:

-Είμαι Πόντιος (φυσιολογικό)
-Καλά, είσαι πόντιος; (μειωτικό)
-Είναι ο πάπας Βενέδικτος (φ)
-Την έχεις δει πάπας; (μ)
-Έλα ρε μαλάκα (φ)
-Είσαι μεγάλος μαλάκας (μ)
-Θέλεις λίγα βλήτα; (φ)
-Είσαι βλήτο (μ)
-Είμαι Αλβανός (φ)
-Μην κάνετε σαν Αλβανοί (μ)
-Τα Αμερικανάκια είναι πολύ χαριτωμένα (φ)
-Καλά, έχετε γίνει τελείως Αμερικανάκια (μ)
-Τον ήπιες τον χυμό σου; (φ)
-Τον ήπιες πάλι; (μ)
-Το πήγες το γράμμα; (φ)
-Το πηγαίνει το γράμμα (μ)
-Είμαι σκουπιδιάρης στον δήμο (φ)
-Μόνο για σκουπιδιάρης κάνεις (μ)
-Είμαι μπακάλης
-Μην είσαι Μπακάλης


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Δυο διορθώσεις: _βλίτο_ με -_ι_-, _μπακάλης_ με πεζό.

Ναι, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι το ύφος είναι η διαδικασία με την οποία γίνεται μειωτικός ένας χαρακτηρισμός. Δηλαδή, αν μιλάς σε κάποιον ξένο και του πεις «Έλα, μη γίνεσαι αμπιγιέρ», θα νομίσει ότι κάτι κακό σημαίνει να είσαι αμπιγιέρ. Ωστόσο, για να καθιερωθεί, κάπως θα πρέπει αυτό που θα πεις να δένει με τη μειωτική σημασία που θέλεις να δώσεις. Βγάλε από τη μέση τις ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις που λειτουργούν διαφορετικά (_τον πίνω, το πηγαίνω το γράμμα_) και μένεις με τις λέξεις _Πόντιος, πάπας, βλίτο, Αλβανός, Αμερικανάκι, σκουπιδιάρης, μπακάλης_. Το ύφος μόνο τους έδωσε μειωτικές σημασίες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2012)

Έλα, μη γίνεσαι γλωσσολόγος τώρα!


----------



## Inachus (Apr 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εεεμ, οι Βλάχοι δεν αυτοαποκαλούνται Βλάχοι, παρ' όλο το ότι το _βλάχος _χρησιμοποιείται μειωτικά ανάμεσα σε μη-Βλάχους;


Απ' όσο ξέρω, Βλάχοι αυτοαποκαλούνται όταν μιλάνε ελληνικά. Όταν μιλάνε βλάχικα αυτοαποκαλούνται "Αρμάνοι" ή κάπως έτσι.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2012)

Πάντως εννοείς τι εννοώ: Η μειωτική χρήση έξω από την ομάδα δεν οδηγεί πάντα σε εγκατάλειψη ενός αυτοπροσδιορισμού.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Κάτι πρέπει να κατάλαβες λάθος, αν και η Παλάβρα ήταν απόλυτα σαφής. Όταν είπε ότι κάποιο μέλος αποπέμφθηκε επειδή χρησιμοποιούσε τον όρο "γύφτος" _*επανειλημμένα και σκοπίμως ως μειωτικό χαρακτηρισμό*, _δεν εννοούσε ότι όποιος τολμήσει να χρησιμοποιήσει οποιαδήποτε λέξη από αυτές που προσβάλλουν τις ευαισθησίες οποιουδήποτε ακαριαία αποπέμπεται από το φόρουμ. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, έχει σημασία σε ποιον ή ποιους απευθύνεται η λέξη και ποια είναι η πρόθεση -- ποιο είναι το κόντεξτ (όπως λέμε σε απλά ελληνικά). Ελπίζω να μην καταδικάζουμε και το εμφανέστατο χιούμορ του Greek Malaka Driver.



Για τσέκαρε τα emoticon στο τέλος 



Palavra said:


> Σωστά. Συνήθως όμως ο κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη _μπάτσος_ προσβλητικά. Αυτό ακριβώς που είπα, δηλαδή.



To «συνήθως» είναι πολύ σχετικό και δεν μπορείς να το θεωρήσεις δεδομένο με κριτήριο π.χ. την δικιά σου εμπειρία. Εγώ π.χ. συνειδητοποίησα τις αρνητικές προεκτάσεις της συγκεκριμένης λέξης όταν ήρθα Αθήνα και έβλεπα σε κάθε δεύτερο τοίχο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας το «μπάτσοι γουρούνια δολοφόνοι» και παράγωγά του. Και ήταν απορία μου τότε κι όχι μόνο δικιά μου «για ποιο λόγο ένας μπάτσος να παρεξηγηθεί αν τον πεις μπάτσο»; Κι εννοώ πραγματική, ειλικρινή απορία, διότι απλούστατα στο περιβάλλον που ζούσα -μικρό χωριό- μέχρι τότε, τα στερεότυπα της συγκεκριμένης λέξης ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικά. 



> Όσο για το _γύφτος_, δε χρειαζόταν το κατεβατό. Και μόνο που χρησιμοποιείται μειωτικά ανάμεσα σε μη Ρομά (_έλα ρε γύφτε, που ζήτησες τα 2 λεπτά που σου χρωστούσα!_) αποδεικνύει ότι αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει.



Τα παραδείγματα που ανάφερα αποδεικνύουν ότι αυτό που λέω ισχύει, κι αυτό που λέω είναι ότι το γύφτος δεν είναι μειωτικό σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. 
Ευτυχώς που δεν χρειαζόταν το κατεβατό, φαντάζομαι να χρειαζόταν κι όλας 

Άλλα δυο παραδείγματα. Πραγματικός πρόσφατος διάλογος στο πανηγύρι της Αγιάς Βαρβάρας, μεταξύ αγοραστή και τσιγγάνου πωλητή:
_«Φιλαράκι πόσο το δίνεις το χαλί»
«χχχ €»
«Πω-πω-πω... ακριβά το δίνεις. Θα πάω πιο πάνω στους γύφτους, μήπως το βρω φτηνότερα»
«Γιατί το λες αυτό ρε φιλαράκι, γύφτοι δεν είμαστε κι εμείς;!;»
_
Σε άλλη περίσταση:

_«Ε, τι να πω στη γυναίκα μου, ότι πήγα και πήρα χαλί από τους γύφτους;»
«Σε παρακαλώ κύριος, πρόσεχε τι λες μην έχουμε άλλα, εμείς δεν είμαστε γύφτοι, δεν έχουμε καμιά σχέση μ' αυτούς»_

Όπως είπα και πιο πριν: Τα καλά και συμφέροντα...



Hellegennes said:


> Μην το ψάχνουμε. Δεν υπάρχει λέξη που να μην έχει την δυνατότητα να γίνει προσβολή. Το ύφος κάνει έναν χαρακτηρισμό μειωτικό. Άλλα παραδείγματα:
> ...



Bullseye.


----------



## SBE (Apr 14, 2012)

Διαβάζω, διαβάζω και δε βλέπω να έχει αναφέρει κανείς τους Ρομάδες. Κλίνεται κατά το παπάδες και δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα γραμματικό. 
_Τι είναι αυτοί οι Ρομάδες, παιδί μου, που όλο ακούω; Σαν τους γύφτους είναι ή τίποτα άλλο;_


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 14, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Επίσης, μια χαρά υπάρχουν και τα _σκιπτάρια_ και οι _*ρομάδες*_, αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται περισσότερο ως μειωτικοί χαρακτηρισμοί.



Χαίρετε και καλή ανάσταση.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2014)

Το ανεβάζω εδώ για τα (πολλά) γλωσσικά στα οποία δίνει αφορμή για προβληματισμό: http://www.thegreekcloud.com/blogs/blog.php?pg=3&uid=3&id=361.
Για τα (ακόμη περισσότερα) πολιτικά στα οποία δίνει αφορμή για προβληματισμό, στο πολιτικό υποφόρουμ.


----------



## Earion (Dec 11, 2014)

*αντιτσιγγανισμός*


----------

